# Bean Shooter Bands From Perry On The PFS



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The Bean Shooter Bands work out excellent on The Pickle Fork Shooter and they would likely perform well on any shooter. Give them a try and it's a big thumbs up for A Plus Slingshots.
Thanks Perry

http://youtu.be/Y0xvBtCCZXo


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice use of the bands Darrell!!! I like it!!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The sound of the ricochet off the quarter alone was worth watching the whole video.
These bands and your choice of ammo makes me think of when I was first learning to shoot and how much fun it was even before I was hitting anything.
Good work Darrel and Perry!


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

Man, those cans really took a whollup from the rocks!


----------

